# Help Finding Plants...



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey guys I got a 20 gallon long setup. Was specifically set up to hold the feeders for my piranha, but decided not to feed him live fish anymore. I'm just gonna give him frozen foods, worms, and then occasionally a rosy red. But, I need help finding plants to go on the sides of the tank. I have 32 watts of lighting so about 1.6 WPG and flourish nitrogen. I would prefer to not add anything else to the tank. I want something to attach to the driftwood too if thats possible.. Thank you. :roll:


----------

